# Bailey (Pregnant Bengal)



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

So things are good with bailey now. If you dont know of bailey she was breed with a stud male a few months ago and didnt get pregnant. Took her 2.5 months to go back into heat and then we bred her again with the same male. This time looks good :thumbup: She is at 4.5 weeks and her nips are nice and pink/big and she is already showing. Were so excited. She is due the second week in June. Here are some pics of her and then her stud.




























And her Stud Apache from Shere Kahn Cats (Bengal Cats and Kittens-home)










They should ahve some stunning babies :lol:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ya shes really nice looking .. good luck this time around , im sure the pregnancy will progress well , 1 of my queens is due on or around the 5th of june and my other queen is due about the 15th june , so fingers crossed for us both 
julie x


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just an update. Bailey is Getting so round and has about a week left :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww Bailey is very pretty, what a gorgeous coat she has, as does the stud, cant wait for kitten pictures. Good luck, keep us updated.xxxx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Both Bailey and the stud are stunning. One day I will have a Bengal, (a promise to myself), good luck :thumbup:


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

bailey has such a lovely coat  good luck with the pregnancy. i so want a bengal but we have 2 cats already my oh said that was enough.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rhian d said:


> bailey has such a lovely coat  good luck with the pregnancy. i so want a bengal but we have 2 cats already my oh said that was enough.


thats what my oh says. i have two and he thinks thats enough !!!!


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

A few pics i just took of my girl. You can see the babies wiggling around and her nips looked caked as you would say. Monday is day 63


----------



## Momo12 (May 11, 2010)

Oh she is just stunning what gorgeous eyes you are going to have some gorgeous kittens there i'm thinking good luck with everything.


Mo xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do cats blow their coat after having a litter?


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Im not sure what "blow their coats" means


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lose it like in a really heavy moult. Bitches do after a litter, normally when the litter are ready for leaving for their new homes. Same time as when they drop al their weight.


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

This is our first litter


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww look at her fat little tummy, bless, keep us posted,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Do cats blow their coat after having a litter?


No it mostly comes out during pregancy as in the wild this is what they use to build their nests, Poppies was coming out in handfuls in the last few weeks, although that could have been her summer coat coming through


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

mellowma said:


> No it mostly comes out during pregancy as in the wild this is what they use to build their nests, Poppies was coming out in handfuls in the last few weeks, although that could have been her summer coat coming through


both honeys and rosies coats are shedding really bad at the moment just like you mellowma not sure its the pregnancy or the summer heat!
julie x


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

How old is she? Stunning btw! 

I have one bengal and that's enough


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea Bailey has been shedding for a while now but i assumed it was cause its getting hotter out. Bailey is about a year and a half now. She is are one and only bengal and thas enough for now since we live on base and also have a min pin and a english bull terrier. We hope to keep a female from her 3rd litter


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Day 62 :thumbup:


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Day 65 No babies yet.....Getting so anxious:lol:


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

The waiting must be awful I've got that to come. Im sure it won't be long fingers crossed  Good luck with everything your cat is stunning:thumbup:


----------



## seymour3 (Mar 8, 2010)

bailey is meowing like crazy and has benn going in and out her nest box  Day 67


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

seymour3 said:


> bailey is meowing like crazy and has benn going in and out her nest box  Day 67


keep us posted, good luck.xxxxxxxxx


----------

